# Recommend me a wet look wax?



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey, just to clarify before anyone tells me its all in the prep work I know 

Last post I asked Q's on lsp's I've since bought Z2 pro and swissvax BOS. Impressed with them both though I think I prefer the glossy / wet look of z2 pro.

I have an arden blue vxr and I'm basically in the search of finding an lsp that will give me the 'wettest' look as I think thats what I've decided is my preferred characteristic 

I've seen zymol concours on an arden and it looked amazing :argie:

Is there anything else similar to concours or am I best just getting concours? 
Also what's the durability like on concours?

Thanks for any help :thumb:

Oh yeah pics would be great too


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I used BOS on an Arden Blue Vectra VXR

The thread is here with pics

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=175253


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Lsp will give you the 'wettest' look:
1-P21s Prewax +P21s Concoursx3 : gives very glassy wet look.
2-Pinnacle Souveran : Warmest wettest finish .
3-Zymol Glasur :glossy / glassy wet look similar to P21s .
4-Victoria Concours Wax :very good depth with a lot of wetness similar to Souveran.


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

feel free to call around to mine , will do a 50/50 on your bonnet with zymol glasur :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Would you consider Celeste Dettaglio, some of the pics are showing it to be very wet, im sure Marc would have done a few Arden Blue VXR's with it (or maybe not lol)


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

souveran really gives that warm deep wet look. swissvax also does . souveran doesnt have te durability swissvax does. both are great!!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Lsp will give you the 'wettest' look:
> 1-P21s Prewax +P21s Concoursx3 : gives very glassy wet look.
> 2-Pinnacle Souveran : Warmest wettest finish .
> 3-Zymol Glasur :glossy / glassy wet look similar to P21s .
> 4-Victoria Concours Wax :very good depth with a lot of wetness similar to Souveran.


Trust this man, I've seen his collection! :doublesho

Vic's red is my favorite, followed closely by p21s concours. Haven't tried souveran or glasur yet.....

Vic's has the durability too, and with the price it is, everyone should have a tub for sure!


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

e-zyme looks great on rich blues


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Optimum Car Wax gives a proper wet look in my eyes, its a spray wax, cheap and easy to use.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Had some awesome results using the Blackfire trio.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/blackfire-wet-ice-over-fire-kit-cat1.html#aMasterZBFWIF00


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Lsp will give you the 'wettest' look:
> 1-P21s Prewax +P21s Concoursx3 : gives very glassy wet look.
> 2-Pinnacle Souveran : Warmest wettest finish .
> 3-Zymol Glasur :glossy / glassy wet look similar to P21s .
> 4-Victoria Concours Wax :very good depth with a lot of wetness similar to Souveran.


+1 on them views


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Celeste Dettaglio FTW. Easy to use, not too dear, dripping wet look finish, durable and is full of much awesomeness! Lovely packaging too


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

what about cg butter wet wax


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

never ending lists . don`t ya just love em :thumb:


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

1. Clearkote Carnuba moose wax 
2. Victorias Chaos ( I like better than vics red )
3. Prima Banana Gloss / Hydro or Epic
4. OCW / OS


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodo Juice Supernatural :thumb:


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

dwmc said:


> feel free to call around to mine , will do a 50/50 on your bonnet with zymol glasur :thumb:


Sounds good mate, is this daz from vxro?



Prism Detailing said:


> Would you consider Celeste Dettaglio, some of the pics are showing it to be very wet, im sure Marc would have done a few Arden Blue VXR's with it (or maybe not lol)


Already got some bud



domino said:


> e-zyme looks great on rich blues


Bit out of my price range unfortunately 



Gleammachine said:


> Had some awesome results using the Blackfire trio.
> 
> Exactly the look I'm after, looks great :thumb:
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/blackfire-wet-ice-over-fire-kit-cat1.html#aMasterZBFWIF00


----------



## Vxracing429 (Aug 8, 2010)

I've just tried vics concours over cg blacklight on my vxr, some pics are on vxro (same username), or http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/album.php?albumid=540&pictureid=3856 for a pic on here.
Pics don't really do the finish justice, really wet and deep.
Hth.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

wolfgang fuzion estate wax leaves paint wet,its stunning


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> wolfgang fuzion estate wax leaves paint wet,its stunning


Dam it! I was looking at buying this, then decided I can't justify it because of just the box. Looks like I just did! What's durability like? I understand it's not all that


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

danielhoworth said:


> Hey, just to clarify before anyone tells me its all in the prep work I know
> 
> Last post I asked Q's on lsp's I've since bought Z2 pro and swissvax BOS. Impressed with them both though I think I prefer the glossy / wet look of z2 pro.
> 
> ...


you from tarn
im in wath
if you want a little bit on a panel
your more than wellcome to try some
as above wolfgang fuzion estate wax
ill see if ive got some pics,might have deleted it from photo bucket

heres one from last year,overcast day but you get the idea
looks brilliant in the sunshine


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Dam it! I was looking at buying this, then decided I can't justify it because of just the box. Looks like I just did! What's durability like? I understand it's not all that


only use in the summer months
it lasts about 2 month but the more you layer it the wetter it looks


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I like show type waxes and don't mind layering tbh just curious! I've decided I'm getting it anyways. I've not used my sealant 3.0 yet so might use it over the top of that on top of the glaze. I just want the box and the refill is attractive!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ive got the wooden box as well
you even get a dvd with it
and an applicator
smells ace and is very simil;ar to bos very oily in texture


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> you from tarn
> im in wath
> if you want a little bit on a panel
> your more than wellcome to try some
> ...


Tarn meaning barnsley yeah :thumb:

And thanks for the offer too bud


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

what works for me on solid black doesnt always work on my lemans blue m3

eg; my fav glaze and what imo is the wettest look you'll ever get on black, ck rmg/vmg, just looked very ordinary on the m3

wettest deepest look ive gotten on my M3 was using vertua-bond + e-zyme

iphone3 pics



















or you could use the just absolutely brilliant on any colour vic red


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

^^^^^Thats a lovely M3^^^^^


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Raceglaze 55 Signature Wax also looks quite wet:


----------

